# نبارك لاخينا م architect one مشرفا على قسم هندسة العمارة والتخطيط عام



## سنا الإسلام (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

باسم ملتقى المهندسين العرب

نبارك لاخينا م architect one مشرفا على قسم هندسة العمارة والتخطيط - عام

متمنيين له ولجميع الأخوة التوفيق والنجاح باذن الله تعالى
*​*
 فمبارك له الاشراف ومبارك علينا انضمامه لفريق العمل بالاشراف بقسم هندسة العمارة والتخطيط - عام
​







جزاكم الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 

*


----------



## sherif_2007 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*ألف مبروك بشمهندس architect one 
و إن شاء الله جدير بالإشراف ​*


----------



## المحاسب أحمد السيد (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك اخى الحبيب عقبال الجميع ان شاء الله تعالى 

الف الف مبروك
​


----------



## mustafatel (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك


----------



## safety113 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك
ومنها للاعلى
ان شاء الله
وبالتوفيق


----------



## engineer sameer (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك يا هندسة


----------



## خلوف العراقي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك


----------



## mohamed mech (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك و بالتوفيق


----------



## agabeain (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووك لمهندسناااا االراائع


----------



## سمندل السوداني (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك *م architect one  
اعانك الله وبارك في جهدك ووقتك



*



​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك ، والي الامام دائما ، وفقك الله وأعانك وجعلك إضافة للقسم ، وجعلك عونا لاخوانك المهندسبين


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamedtop (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مليون مبروك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## لهون لهونى (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك عليك يا architect one 
انشاء الله يدا بيد للاكمال هذه طريق الخير و احسان


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك ..موفق ان شاء الله​


----------



## تولين (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك وان شاء الله التوفيق في مهامك
*


----------



## ابوالضحي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك ونسأل الله أن يعين جميع الأخوة المشرفين الجدد


----------



## مقاول مدني (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## ENG MAHER (4 أكتوبر 2011)

منها للاعلى انشالله .................... مبروك


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك يا بشمهندس ...

الله يقويك على مهامك


----------



## سمير عمار (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك ونتمنى لسيادته التوفيق والتقدم والرقى وبذل المزيد من العطاء لرفع مستوى الملتقى للوصول الى المستوى العلمى الدولى والذى لا يصل الى هذا المستوى إلا بأيدى هؤلاء كما نتمنى لسيادته المزيد من الصحة والعافية ودوام العطاء 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووك ياهندسة وربنا يعينك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله و الف مبروك


----------



## الياس عبد النور (4 أكتوبر 2011)

اعانكم الله لما فيه خير الجميع 
ومبارك لكم التكليف بالاشراف على هذا القسم الهام 
وباذن الله انتم اهل لها 
اخوكم الياس عبد النور​


----------



## kotoz99 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك رئاسة القسم ويارك لنا الله فيك وفى مجهوداتك


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م اخلاص (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## سهام معمر (4 أكتوبر 2011)

architect one 
اخي مبارك لك الإشراف

و مبارك لجميع الإخوة الأفاضل المشرفين الجدد في جميع الأقسام الأخرى


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اعانك الله اخي واسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## خالد السيد علي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك يا هندسه


----------



## acer.7 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك ويارب تتوفق يااخ architect one


----------



## وائل شوقت (4 أكتوبر 2011)

على بركة الله


----------



## م.عماد ك (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك أخي الكريم
أسأل الله لك العون وبارك الله لك بمقعدك هذا


----------



## zanitty (4 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم و كان الله فى عونك


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس مينا (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## نجانجا (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك*


----------



## عمراياد (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## loveeee83 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك ياغالي نورتنا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أبارك لأخي م architect one*
*مع تمنياتي له بالتوفيق*

​


----------



## khaledsamir1970 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## architect one (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الإخوة إدارة ومشرفين وأعضاء الملتقى الكريم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
تشرفت بتعييني مشرفاً على قسم العمارة والتخطيط وأشكر إدارة وأعضاء الملتقى على هذه الثقة وأسأل الله العظيم أن يعينني على هذه الأمانة الكبيرة وأن أكون عند حسن ظنكم بي ويسدد خطاي وأن أكون معيناً ورديفاً لكم للحفاظ على تميّز الملتقى وأتمنى لهذا الموقع أن يكون منارة ينهل منها الناس قاصدين به وجه الله الكريم.

دعاء الحفظ يقيك الخوف ويوفقك في كل عمل تنويه 
بســم الله الرحمــن الرحــيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، بسم الله خير الاسماء، بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء، بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء، بسم الله أصبحت وعلى الله توكلت، بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي بسم الله على ديني وعقلي بسم الله على أهلي ومالي
بسم الله على ما أعطاني ربي بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم الله الله ربي لا أشرك به شيئاً الله أكبرالله أكبر 
وأعز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر ،عز جارك وجل ثناؤك ولا اله غيرك
اللهم أني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل سلطان شديد ومن شر شيطان مريد ، ومن شر كل جبار عنيد، ومن شر قضاء السوء، ومن كل دابة انت آخذبناصيتها،إنك على صراط مستقيم وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ ان ولي الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين فأن تولوا فقل حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه
توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم)

وصلّى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيرا .....


----------



## samehaly1980 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## mbakir88 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق


----------



## إبن جبير (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مرحباً بمهندسنا (architect one) ، نسأل الله أن يعينك على ما أُوكِلَ إليك.


----------



## اراس الكردي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك اخي الكريم
نسأل الله لك الموفقية في مهمة الاشراف


----------



## بشار رائد (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووك لمهندسناااا االراائع


----------



## adel_engi (5 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك


----------



## يحي الحربي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

نبارك لاخينا م architect one ونتمنى له التوفيق والسداد


----------



## ماجد نجما (5 أكتوبر 2011)

congrates my brother


----------



## فراشه الهندسة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك
ومنها للاعلى
ان شاء الله
وبالتوفيق


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (5 أكتوبر 2011)

نتمنى لأخ architect one التوفيق و المساهمة بالتطوير لقسم العمارة


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (5 أكتوبر 2011)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_​*مبارك عليك أخي الحبيب عقبال المناصب الأعلى
 إن شاء الله تعالى 
أعانكم الله على مهمتكم
ألف ألف ألف مبروك
:56:
​
*


----------



## كاردينيا82 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووك .. من كاردينيا ..


----------



## عبدالستار خيرالله (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق


----------



## م عامر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك لأخينا architect one ثقة الإدارة به وتكليفه بالإشراف
وهنيئاً لمتقانا بهذه الكوكبة المميزة من المشرفين 
ونسأل الله لهم التوفيق والمزيد من التقدم والتطور لملتقانا الحبيب​


----------



## ابو حسين البصري (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبارك عليك الاشراف اخي 
ووفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى ​*


----------



## يوسف الغريب (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## سامر الشيخ مرعي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك


----------



## الشخيبي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبارك لك أخي.......وبالتوفيق....*


----------



## noor-noor (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مروك


----------



## eng.the future (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك للزميل الكريم ونسأل الله أن يوفقه وأن يعينه على الاشراف ومهامه


----------



## عبدالله ملكية (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مرحب مرحب مرحب الشمعة الجديدة وفقك الله


----------



## نور الجزائرية (5 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
مبروك عليك اخي المعماري الاول الاشراف و ان شاء الله تكون على قدر من المسؤولية و الامانة لهذا القسم 
و تجعله اكثر اشراقا مما هو عليه باقتراح مبادرات مفيدة لكل من يزور الملتقى 
فنحن بحاجة الى قسم العمارة لنتعلّم منه اسس التخطيط و تدريبات على البرامج ايضا في التخطيط ..فهل لنا من نصيب ؟؟
ربنا يوفقك و يسهل أمورك كلها اخي


----------



## قندس (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك .....والله يعينك


----------



## محمودشمس (6 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t288361.html#ixzz1ZxNluiyx

الف مبروك *م architect one 
اعانك الله وبارك في جهدك ووقتك*


----------



## haytham.a.e (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## حاتم حسنى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## انين الماضي (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم وفقه واعنه.


----------



## 1abu anas (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وربنا ينفع بك


----------



## عمرو محمد2 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووك يا بشمهندس قدها واكتر ان شاء الله..........سدد الله خطاك ونفع بك


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووك


----------



## thedove75 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارررررررررررك


----------



## melzeery (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*نقدم التهنئه على الإشراف الذي تستحقونه 
الذي جمعتم به كل ماهو مبدع و رائع 
نتمنى لكم المزيد من التألق و الأبداع**
بين أروقة *​


----------



## melzeery (7 أكتوبر 2011)

أحاول أن أضيء مزيداً من الحروف مهنئا 

تهنئة خاصة و مميزة مبروك الاشراف


----------



## ادور (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## احمد سكولز (7 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتى وبالتوفيق


----------



## farwq25 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك..وفقك الله..


----------



## المهندس 2012 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبرووووووك


----------



## Securitysuite (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروك و بالتوفيق*


----------



## الاخت الوفية (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك لك المنصب الجديد
أخونا architect one
وفقك الله وأعانك 

الأخت الوفية​


----------



## نهيل حسن الختام (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك انشاء الله اكثر واكثر


----------



## ج.ناردين (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبااااااااااااااارك 
دمتم بروعتكم​


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك التألق والابداع بما يسهم من خدمة وتفاني للمصلحة العامة مع امنياتي لك بالتوفيق وتحقيق الطموح تحياتي وأحترامي


----------



## جابر 1973 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## freemanghassan (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

حياك الله


----------



## wbellol (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## wbellol (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## العيون الدامعة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك الاشراف


----------



## sayed2051 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروك *


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (9 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقه الله لخير ملتقنا العزيز


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## النصرة (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك يا اخي الفاضل ، والله يوفقك لما فيه خير الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## ramymahmoud1960 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## @ ايمن @ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك يابش مهندس


----------



## amira_oo (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك ​


----------



## sonofthelight (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## مصطفى_بصرة (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووك​


----------



## محمد عادل مصطفى 86 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألف مليار مبروك يا هندسه وعقبال الجميع
​


----------



## م.الحمادي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك الاشراف على قسم على قسم هندسة العمارة والتخطيط


----------



## في خاطري شيء (11 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## odwan (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك الإشراف
سدد الله خطاكم ونفع بكم


----------

